# Relocation assistance and The Greens vs Dubai Marina vs The Palm Jebel Ali



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi folks - 

I hope to relocate to DXB soonish (i've lived there before) and am working through some of the considerations at the moment.

Can anyone provide some insights into:

1) Relocation assistance: Is it typical for a company to provide financial assistance with relocating personal effects as part of the initial package for a permanent position? 

2) Accommodation options: I am looking at a housing budget of around 150,000 AED for a 2 bedroom apt. I would be working in Jebel Ali. Obviously I want to keep the commute (read frustration) to a minimum. Does anyone have any experience in living/visiting: The Greens, Dubai Marina or The Palm J-A? I know that the DXB Marina is a construction site at the moment so that is a detractor but it seems like a great place for a single guy. Being close to the water would be attractive to me as I like to kayak.

Any/all thoughts/advice gratefully received.

Wadiman


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome

Palm JA is nothing but a few heaps of sand - no accommodation there for many years yet.

That budget will get you a decent 2 bed in the Marina (only bits are like a building site, but that's all of Dubai I'm afraid), The Greens or Al Barsha. You could also have one of the little 2-bed villas in The Springs. All within a reasonable commute.

Some compnanies help with relocating personal effects. Worth asking for, but it isn't a given.

Given that you are single & want to be near water, the Marina might suit you best. Certain parts are pretty much complete now too.

Will you be coming over for a visit before your permanent move?

Good luck.


_


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba!

I think i may have gotten the Palm J-A confused with the Palm Jumeriah! I heard that there are 2 bedders there within my budget that are very close to the water.

Of the places you mentioned, are there any where there are real bottlenecks getting onto S-Z road to head north to Jebel Ali? Also, I believe that all the areas you mentioned would have a supermarket fairly close by - is that right?

I would be coming out for the final interview if i decide in-principle that i'd like the job. I do know what DXB is like but I was last there in 2000 - I understand much has changed since then but that it's still possible to do the things i enjoyed back then - ie wadibashing, camping in the desert, finding hidden mountain springs, trips to Oman etc. Which reminds me - is the fishmarket in Deira still good value - I remember omani lobsters for 50 dirhams!

Regards
Wadiman


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I understand that there are quite a few 2 bed apartments available on the Palm (Jumeriah). I don't think here is much in the way of amenities on there yet though.

There is a small Spinneys (supermarket) in the Marina, but more shops should be opening up . There are quite a few cafes/restaurants in a couple of areas there, but I don't believe that any are licenced. That said the hotels all have bars.

There are shops in The Greens and Al Barsha is nr The Greens & Mall of The Emirates. 

In terms of travel there are bottlenecks everywhere, but I understand that getting out of The Greens & even parts of Barsha can be a pain and you'd be facing the other way on SZR in the mornings.

The good news is that all the things you have enjoyed previously are still available.  Yes, the fishmarket is still in Deira too. You'll find many things changed and more expensive than in 2000, but you can still get value for money depending on what you do & where you go.

I hope this helps

-


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Shukran!

Good advice - i'll check out these areas when i head over for a visit. 

Wadiman


----------



## Grahame (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

Well I have just moving into the greens let me know and maybe we can meet

Regards
Grahame


----------



## aberdeen quine (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, we moved into the marina 2 months ago and our 2 bed apartment cost us 220,000aed and it has now gone up another 20k. hope this helps.


----------



## Barkri12 (Feb 25, 2009)

There are a lot of things you should know when you have to move. By knowing these relocation tips, you won't have a hard time packing and preparing your family to move into your new home. First, if you have just received word regarding your transfer, talk to you family about it especially your children because this will have a big impact on them when all their friends live nearby.

You should explain it to them in words that they understand or use some of their toys to make it clear to them while it is going on. Once they understand, get them involved with the packing because this will help them feel less insecure about what will life be like in the new neighborhood. The next step is to find a mover that will be able to move your stuff from your old place to the new one. You can find a moving company by looking in your phone book, online or getting a referral from your employer. It is best to compare the rates and find out what is included in the package.

Ideally, you should get a mover that will be able to pack everything for you and then unpack this in your new home. Some even offer the added service of putting it exactly where you want it to go so your new home does not look like a mess once their truck pulls away. It will also be wise to get some form of insurance from your mover so that in the event that they break something or an item was lost in transit, they will be ones held liable and they have to pay for it.

You don't have to let the mover pack all the items for your move. You can do some of the things like pack your own clothes and some personal belongings. While boxes are the best way to pack it, you should also your luggage and duffle bag for the other items like jewelry and important papers.

If the cost of hiring a mover is expensive, the only thing to do is to rent a truck. Since you have to drive this yourself, you better take a few lessons so there won't be any problems when you are on the road. Should there be some items that you want to get rid of before moving, hold a garage sale. This will allow you to make some money which you can also use to pay for the moving costs.

<snip>


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

wadiman said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> I hope to relocate to DXB soonish (i've lived there before) and am working through some of the considerations at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hi, I lived in The Greens for 5-weeks. No place for a single geezer.

Good luck!


----------



## tplions (Nov 30, 2008)

*Greenline Yacht Interiors*

Sorry to jump in on somebody else's questions but has anybody worked for a company call ed Greenline Yacht Interiors or doe's anybody know anyone who has worked for them I have benn offered a job in Dubai with them but I have heard some interesting feed back on the company from different people I have spoken to but because this website is so good I thought I might be able to get some feed back from the people that will know!


Elphaba said:


> Hello & welcome
> 
> Palm JA is nothing but a few heaps of sand - no accommodation there for many years yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sooze 1958 (Nov 20, 2009)

tplions said:


> Sorry to jump in on somebody else's questions but has anybody worked for a company call ed Greenline Yacht Interiors or doe's anybody know anyone who has worked for them I have benn offered a job in Dubai with them but I have heard some interesting feed back on the company from different people I have spoken to but because this website is so good I thought I might be able to get some feed back from the people that will know!


Hi there did you get any feed back on Greenline Yacht Interiors


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm also interested in whether housing allowance is common in the engineering field for permanent positions.

I applied for a job with a salary scale of $70,000 to $90,000 a year. Which looking at monthly salary is good, until you deduct housing. The job add didn't mention housing allowance, but so far I've seen a great majority of engineering jobs in my field add a housing allowance on top of the yearly salary.

Relocation assistance was mentioned though.


----------



## Joe Micheal (Nov 18, 2009)

Common mistakes foreigners are known to make when moving overseas for the first time. 

Take the step of getting a materials list from the contractor and going with them to buy it yourself. In that way at least you're guaranteed the goods are paid for. A friend of mine once got stuck with the bills for an entire job because the contractor deferred payment while taking the money for himself. Also, that way you can see for just what you are paying. This goes for contracting work on sewing in asia as well. Provide the cloth and materials, at the cost of YOUR time, and you will be well rewarded by having good materials used(Unless they substitute). Also, check and doublecheck all work, and it doesn;t matter if you seem a busybody. The quality of the contracted work just may not meet your standards, and they just may not care.


----------

